# Doppelpost / Reload bei Formularen verhindern



## ajay (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin der Meinung, hier schonmal gelesen zu haben, wie man leicht verhindern kann, dass beim Aktualisieren des Browserfensters (F5) die Daten eines Formulars erneut abgeschickt werden und somit ein evtl. Doppeleintrag in einer Datenbank entsteht.
Ich kann aber mit der Suche nix mehr finden oder ich geb die falschen Suchenbegriffe ein.

Ich glaube das ging über 2 Zeichenkette die bei jedem Aufruf gewechselt wurden und das geschah meiner Meinung nach über JScript - weiß es aber nicht mehr genau.
Mir ist klar, dass man das auch anders machen kann (Session, IP-Sperre, Cookie, DB-Eintrag prüfen, etc.), aber ich fand diese Methode auch ziemlich praktisch und genau richtig für meinen Zweck.

Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß 
-ajay-


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich meine, mich erinnern zu können, dass es mit PHP gelöst wurde, und zwar wie folgt: Bei jedem Absenden des Formulars wird eine zufällig generierte Zahl mitgeschickt und in die DB eingetragen. Will man jetzt das Formular nochmals absenden, merkt das Formular, dass dieser Eintrag schon in der DB vorhanden ist und gibt eine Fehlermeldung aus.


----------

